# Revolution Linking Stop Working



## Tom Ruddell (Jan 9, 2008)

The Crest Revolution has been a great way to run three Hartland Birney cars around a small courtyard trolley operation and everything was working fine until the single-trucker lost its link and all efforts to re-link it have been to no avail. The two double-truckers operate fine on 00 and 01 but the single-trucker, on 02, won't link no matter what I've tried. Car lights work, no wires are loose, the fuses appear to be okay, and there's nothing in the manual to troubleshoot the problem. 

Maybe I'm not the first to have the problem, and all tips will be greatly appreciated.

Many thanks,

Tom Ruddell
Chief Motorman
Stone Creek Municipal Transit Authority


----------



## Del Tapparo (Jan 4, 2008)

The Revo is NOT DCC by the way.

Edit: But least I forget ... It is " Beyond anything conceived in DCC"


----------

